# Aquariums West On the News Hour Last Night



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Did anyone else catch the end of the news hour on global last night?? they did a story about planted tanks. it was a great story, but i was confused how this 60gallon tank is said to cost over $3,000. Can this be true??


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

Didn't see the news but it doesn't take much to get to $3g, my 55g hi tech planted cost around $4g by the time it was done!


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

"Everything from Japan is expensive"

-Joseph Uy


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that's crazy!...so my question is, what makes a hightech planted tank soo expensive? the stock? the plants? or the equipment?


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

beN said:


> Did anyone else catch the end of the news hour on global last night?? they did a story about planted tanks. it was a great story, but i was confused how this *60gallon* tank is said to cost over $3,000. Can this be true??


Probably because it was all ADA equipment. Judging from the amount of space those tetras had to swim in, that tank was not 60 gallon, it was more like 15. Yea, a bit luxurious for a tank that size.


----------



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

beN said:


> that's crazy!...so my question is, what makes a hightech planted tank soo expensive? the stock? the plants? or the equipment?


It's a combination of all. I'd say the bulk of the cost would be the equipment. The livestock wouldn't cost nearly that amount. Couple tetras, guppy, some shrimps, riccia. Yet again, it all depends on what you're buying. That setup was all ADA. So it was pretty much the brand that was being sold. Kind of like Apple technology.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

beN said:


> that's crazy!...so my question is, what makes a hightech planted tank soo expensive? the stock? the plants? or the equipment?


Mostly the equipment, but there is also a few hundred worth of plants, fish, frogs and shrimp.


----------



## beevee (Apr 26, 2010)

I was in there just the other day. They carry the ELOS line of aquariums. That plus ADA equipment would go well beyond the $3000 mark before any livestock. Beautiful stuff tho!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I can't wait for my aquarium kit to arrive. Glad my scissors didn't cost me $100.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great to hear! Good to see aquarium exposure on the news!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

wow! i have a new appreciation for high tech planted tanks. you guys got some cool stuff!


----------

